# Farm Master Pasteurizer model #PA52B



## navarrdv (Mar 31, 2015)

I am sure this has come up before but I have recently purchased an old Farm master pasteurizer from sears and roebuck and need to know how to use it. This model has 2 heating elements one one the top and bottom with an inner bucket. anyone know??


----------



## Eaglewerks (Apr 4, 2015)

There are two basic types/versions. One has a black knob on the front. If it is the knob type, you fill the inner container to the proper level (usually marked in some fashion, and then install the covers. Then turn/rotate the knob to the left to start the cycle. When finished it will buzz and also return (internally) to the middle position. To stop the machine in mid cycle turn/rotate in a clockwise fashion to a click and then release the knob which will return to the middle/neutral position.

The second variety has a often red colored box on the face, with a switch to the side of the red box. Fill and cover as above, then simply move the switch into the on position. Again an internal thermostat will turn the machine off, and as I recall also buzz, then return the side switch to the off position.


----------



## navarrdv (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks eaglewerks so no water bath got it


----------



## navarrdv (Mar 31, 2015)

Any idea how to turn the temp down? Tested it with water and temp was 175-180


----------

